# Fogmachine Pumps



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone know where to get a new 40DSB WF pump for a Fitjunk 1000w junker. I mean it did work every night for 2 weeks last year so I got my $60 worth. Was put away with juice in it and everything. You guys that think you got clogged units have bad pumps. These things are rated at 50 psi ..mine hardly pumps anything.. took it apart and streched the spring on the outlet valve and it now works at about 1/2 what it did last year..junk just junk.. and for some reason can only find the manufactrues data on the thing.. not anyone selling them.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

This morning I ordered a replacement pump for my working American DJ fog machine. $16+ $6 shipping. I will see If I can adapt it to work with the fitco and if not, I have a spare for my good machine. Still interested in the china pump if I can find it as well.


----------

